# Something wrong with her legs?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

I was wondering why she is standing so funny? like streached out. Could it be a sound ness issure, the way she is built, because her feet need to be done, or just the ground?


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it's probably just how she's standing and maybe her toes are a little long. I don't think anything is "wrong" with her


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea her tose are long, i need to do there feet, -writes down- . ok so she's lame... i was worried, she's so cute!


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2008)

I didn't know she was lame. I'm not sure then what may be wrong, but nothing in the picture made me think "something's wrong." Good luck with her and I think it's a nice picture





Is she standing like that when you're not handling her? Is she posing heself that way on her own? If so, and if she's lame (didn't realize she was), I would be concerned of founder / laminitis. When they are foundered / laminitis, they will rock back like that onto their heels.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

No she dosn't stand like that on her own, i was just doing halter stuff and i just set her up. It's acutally a clip from A video, and that was after is set her up, this was her before, when i just halted. See she's standing under. so mabey it's just the way, i guess i kind of 'streached' her out.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, it just takes practice! For me, too



I wish I had some kind of a mirror to practice in front of because that would make it easier to improve. Getting pics like you are helps a lot. I know when I used to video tape myself riding (to improve), at first I was stunned to see I didn't look nearly as cool as I'd imagined



Some horses like to over stretch while you are teaching them, but it looks to me like you've got the right idea w/ practicing and getting pics.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL, i didn't even try and streach her out, but if that how she's going to stand then i'll do it, She's defeinetly not a halter donkey, but it could be fun for showamship, I think if she moves her weight on her front legs, it will look better.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

Dose it look like she needs more wight? i think she could use some, but when you look down on her, she is vary wide.


----------



## minimule (Oct 17, 2008)

She looks pretty good to me weight wise. You don't want them too fat. She should look smooth down her sides and over her back but you should be able to feel her ribs fairly easily.

Her toes do look a little long. You know they stand up straighter on their feet than horses do right? I think you can see in these 2 pics how Kilroy's feet look and how his body looks. Maybe it will give you an idea on your girls weight.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 17, 2008)

yea, i just have to get out to do there feet, Ok, cool thanks. The thing is, her hips stick out... well, not really, there not her hips, there is like fat over it, idk how to explain it.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 17, 2008)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> The thing is, her hips stick out... well, not really, there not her hips, there is like fat over it, idk how to explain it.


I've heard those fat deposits called "pones" (like corn pones, maybe?) and I hear they are nearly impossible to get rid of! They get them on their necks, too, even to the point of the crest slumping or breaking over. Your girl looks like she may be a bit thick on the top of her neck already, you may just be stuck with that "look!" (I think she's cute, anyway!)


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, she has a thick neck, it has always been like that. I didn't know they get them on there hip area, interesting. Well what ever, she jumps and dose Showmanship, no halter for her.


----------

